# Keyboard failed

## dencar

I did an upgrade yesterday and, as I recall, upgraded hald and dbus. I run ~x86. Now, hald fails to start at boot and the keyboard doesn't work ie I can't type anything; the mouse still works, though. I would revert to the previous hald if the keyboard worked. Can anyone help me out of this predicament, please?

----------

## DocReedSolomon

you did update the configs hald and dbus related?

----------

## dencar

Yes, I did. Question is, how can I recover without a keyboard?

----------

## dencar

Further to the above, the error on boot is words to the effect of:

/usr/sbin/hald error loading shared libraries libdbus-1.so2: ca no such file or directory

I see there is a bug with hald using parallel start, which I use. Versions affected sys-apps/hal-0.5.7-r3

sys-apps/dbus-0.61-r1 and it seems to be fixed with -r2. With no keyboard I'm at a loss as to how to correct this.

Any clues anyone, or is this the final QA error that sees me locked out of Gentoo?

----------

## DocReedSolomon

run "revdep-rebuild"

well, without a keyboard..   :Laughing: 

maybe you can ssh in from a second machine?

otherwise you would have to boot using a livecd and chroot into your environment (like if you would to a fresh gentoo install). then run revdep-rebuild.

----------

## dencar

Thanks. I found the keyboard worked in the console in repair mode and re-emerged dbus-1.0.1 to see if that fixed it, but it didn't. However, I read the data in the emerge and noted the MUST revdep-rebuild instruction which I missed before.  :Embarassed:  I'll re-emerge -r2, revdep-rebuild and see what happens.

----------

## dencar

I ran revdep-rebuild and it cured the hald problem, but not the keyboard, which still doesn't work. So I have changed the topic in the hope someone can help. I have keyboard and mouse both specified in /etc/make.conf; mouse works, keyboard doesn't.

----------

## DocReedSolomon

well, did you also upgrade xorg? we have to guess all of this, because you give us very little info   :Shocked: 

do i understand this correctly, that your keyboard works using TTY1-TTY6, but not in the GUI (Kde, Gnome, whatever you use)?

if this is a PS/2 keyboard, your xorg.conf should look something like this:

```

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "kbd"

  Identifier   "Keyboard[0]"

  Option       "Protocol" "Standard"

  Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

  Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

  Option       "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

```

relevant for your problem might be the protocol. "Standard" should be fine for any PS/2 keyboard.

in the ServerLayout Section of xorg.conf, you should have

```

  InputDevice  "Keyboard[0]" "CoreKeyboard"

```

HTH

//edit: you did emerge xf86-input-keyboard ???

----------

## DocReedSolomon

err, wait a minute here..

 *dencar wrote:*   

> I have keyboard and mouse both specified in /etc/make.conf

 

say what?   :Shocked: 

post your make.conf, please.

----------

## dencar

Hi DocReedSolomon,

I appreciate your help and apologise for the lack of info. I think I may have upgraded xorg - I'll check the log. My problem seems to have arisen from an unattended upgrade and my failure to read the logs. I can't post from Gentoo and copying to windows is done by hand. Because I have no keyboard I can't enter TTY1-6 from X, but I access the console using a linux 1 boot. I won't be able to post my /etc/make.conf, but I'll copy the relevant entries.

I'll check your keyboard settings against mine.  Thanks.

----------

## dencar

 *Quote:*   

> post your make.conf, please.

 

relevant entry: 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"
```

 I wonder has "keyboard" been changed to "kbd"?

 *Quote:*   

> Section "InputDevice"                         
> 
>   Driver       "kbd"
> 
>   Identifier   "Keyboard[0]"
> ...

 

I have :

Driver      "kbd"

Identifier   "Keyboard1"

Autorepeat  "500 30"

Option        "XkbRules"   "xorg"

Option        "XkbMode1   "pc101"

Option        "XkbLayout"  "us"

I added your Option   "Protocol" "Standard" with no effect. I did not try the variant option.

I re-emerged xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1 with no effect.

I have a keyboard in gdm, or a console, but not in X. Some time ago an upgrade failed kdm and it still won't work. I have used ~x86 Gentoo for years without problems until the last 3 months or so and have had nothing but strife in that time.

----------

